# My first solo show



## acparsons (Feb 4, 2022)

Hello All,

   I have my first solo show scheduled for March. It will be in a gallery, but due to COVID concerns, I decided to put it online as well. Please take a look, all feedback will be much appreciated.

*Link: Visions That Passed Through My Dreamcatcher*

                                                      AC Parsons


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 5, 2022)

-

I see some darn good pictures on the walls but I have a question:

Why are they always the same walls?
_I mean obvious editing was done — like flipping some and healing 
cables and connection boxes in a rather brutal way._

Sure, if the show is for March 2022, it is not yet existant but why not
have photographed real walls… Your web presentation is very clean
but looks somewhat unnatural.


----------



## acparsons (Feb 5, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> I see some darn good pictures on the walls but I have a question:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. I wanted to prep the online version before the show to make sure it runs smoothly. There's always a show on, so it's difficult to shoot the real gallery walls.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2022)

Gongratulations! Great imagery. I love the "gallery wall" view I want it for my personal website!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 5, 2022)

Congrats on the upcoming show!  Wonderful images.  Will the show include a brief description of each photo?  The photos you chose are all interesting in their own unique way.


----------



## acparsons (Feb 5, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Congrats on the upcoming show!  Wonderful images.  Will the show include a brief description of each photo?  The photos you chose are all interesting in their own unique way.



I'm debating on whether or not to include the description, since there were no descriptions in the previous shows at the gallery.


----------

